# Working at Target with an MBA



## PloTx (Oct 24, 2020)

I love working in the retail industry serving guests and would like to start a career at Target as a Sales Associate. Would it hurt my chances if I state that I will be completing my MBA this December on my resume when I apply?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 24, 2020)

Apply for etl & tell spot you are still in school


----------



## PloTx (Oct 24, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Apply for etl & tell spot you are still in school


Yeah, I'm still in school and would like to work my way from the bottom up mostly because I haven't worked at a store like Target.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 24, 2020)

If you ever want a management position at Spot, apply for an ETL position at the outset, you are more than qualified for it. Taking an entry level position can be the kiss of death for any aspiring ETL, if you do eventually get promoted it can take years. Its admirable to want to start at the bottom, really learn the business and work your way up, but Spot seems to prefer inexperience and complete malleability in their new ETLs. Actually knowing how things should be done, and the ability to understand what life is like for hourly employees trying to survive on a four hour a week paycheck can be considered impediments to a new ETLs ability to drink the kool-aid. Congrats on your soon-to-be degree and good luck!


----------



## PloTx (Oct 24, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> If you ever want a management position at Spot, apply for an ETL position at the outset, you are more than qualified for it. Taking an entry level position can be the kiss of death for any aspiring ETL, if you do eventually get promoted it can take years. Its admirable to want to start at the bottom, really learn the business and work your way up, but Spot seems to prefer inexperience and complete malleability in their new ETLs. Actually knowing how things should be done, and the ability to understand what life is like for hourly employees trying to survive on a four hour a week paycheck can be considered impediments to a new ETLs ability to drink the kool-aid. Congrats on your soon-to-be degree and good luck!


Yeah, I guess ill just wait for an ETL position to open up, unfortunately, there are no openings in my area atm according to the target jobs website.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 24, 2020)

there are always etl positions open.


----------



## PloTx (Oct 24, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> there are always etl positions open.


How would I apply for one if there are no positions open on the target's job website?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Oct 24, 2020)

PloTx said:


> Yeah, I guess ill just wait for an ETL position to open up, unfortunately, there are no openings in my area atm according to the target jobs website.


Apply anyway, we have several ETLs in waiting at my store alone....


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 26, 2020)

Your gonna have an MBA then Tarshit is not the place for you. There better places and better retail places then Tarshit than that will fire you if you don't fall in line and drink the koolaid. This place is horrible to work as leader or as a regular worker. Your better than this place everybody is.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Oct 26, 2020)

Contact a recruiter on LinkedIn. There are always ETL positions available if Target wants you.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 26, 2020)

Whats your field of study?


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 26, 2020)

This





__





						Internships and entry level programs | Target Corporate
					

Search available internships and entry-level programs at Target and how to apply.




					corporate.target.com


----------



## PloTx (Oct 26, 2020)

buliSBI said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm about to graduate in December so I can't apply for the internship, but I'm studying business administration and I have management experience, I guess I can always go by speak to a hiring manager do some small talk and drop off my resume, since no ETL positions are open online.


----------



## MrT (Oct 27, 2020)

Ive never not seen the ability to be able to apply for etl position online.  Dont go by a specific store usually they have the etl positions on one store and they will have you go to whatever store that they need you if they hire you.  I still think your best bet is to try and link up with a recruiter either through your college or linkedin.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 27, 2020)

PloTx said:


> Yeah, I'm still in school and would like to work my way from the bottom up mostly because I haven't worked at a store like Target.



Why?

This statement says "I place no value on my 6-8 years of education."

Education isn't always a replacement for experience but it does have value.  There's no reason why you should be starting at the bottom with an MBA.  

That's an idiotic mindset to have.  A goal of "Starting at the bottom" with an MBA is a waste of your education and the money spent to earn it.  You should know your value.

That being said Target is not a career with a good vertical trajectory.  The chances of you getting into any position which would be a good return on investment for an MBA is staggeringly low.  You can walk in the door at most places off the street with your MBA and make 30% more than what an ETL would make fairly easily.  With better work-life balance and less stress.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 27, 2020)

Who said you can only do internships prior to your graduation.  I already had my Bachelors when I did my internship.


----------



## sbrando7 (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't work at Target.

You can make more money and work less hours elsewhere with an MBA.

ETLs have to work at least 50 hours per week.

If you are going to apply, go for the internship.

My store has an ETL that was hired right out of an undergrad college after doing her internship with Target.  The only reason she is still with Target is because she has drunk all of the Target kool-aid.  She is horrible - she has no management skills, she is incredibly lazy, her people skills are atrocious, and she acts like she is entitled.


----------

